# With a Little Help From My Friends - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A Beatles classic: in this video i show how i play the main parts of this great tune.....thanks for watching!

guitar - PRS Hollowbody ll

YouTube - With a Little Help From My Friends (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nicely done. Thanks for all your posts Dale.

Brian


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Dale,...another great one!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I third that.

Marvin


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks gentlemen - hope everyone is very well, dale.


----------

